# Rooster with chickens



## RDHelton1980 (Jan 13, 2013)

I know you half to have a rooster with the chickens to have diddles,but will they lay eggs to eat with the rooster with them or will I have to keep him seprate from the others? Ive seen at my local TSC that got got layena feed is that suppose to make them lay?Thanks


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Hens will lay eggs with or without a rooster. All a rooster is really for is if you want babies from those eggs.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

If you are in an area that you can have a rooster, I would have one. If he turns out nasty, then get a new one. A rooster can complete the flock and keep the hens from being too nasty with each other. A good rooster is priceless he will direct the hens, keep watch over them while they eat and bathe and find food and actually call them and give it to them to eat.

If you have less than 6 hens I would go rooster free, just because he can tear them up with mating. But if you have more than 10 a rooster can make a grand addition.

I had a rooster (George) who would inspect the lay area. He would talk the whole time and walk it with the hen and poke around at the straw and then come out and stick his head in with the hen, talking the whole time. It was the cutest thing, I'm sure he was being the typical man and telling her how to do a job she knew much more than he did!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I found that amazing that when I give my Roos treats, they will call for the hens rather than eat themselves. Only after much eating has gone on will they pick up a piece to enjoy for themselves. Wish more men were like that.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I found that amazing that when I give my Roos treats, they will call for the hens rather than eat themselves. Only after much eating has gone on will they pick up a piece to enjoy for themselves. Wish more men were like that.


AAhhh, my very first rooster, Rudy. He would bend his head down to the ground and make a big fuss like he had just found the tastiest treat and the hens would come running from across the yard to get there first. Well, Rudy didn't have a treat, he would pop his head up and jump the closest hen. It was all a ruse to get the hens to him.

A lying chicken!! Who would have thought!?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Rudy should be ashamed but talk about smart chickens! My dogs lie all the time. Do the same trick. Pretend they need to go out and then race back to steal someone else's treat or rawhide. Animals lie.


----------

